# Are menthol crystals ok?



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi lovely midwives! 

When i was poorly recently, the chemist would only let me have paracetamol, and wouldnt' even let me have strepsils unless i had permission from the doctor  

I have got a cold and am a bit chesty, and earlier on my ears suddenly popped and i now feel like i am underwater!! is it safe to use menthol crystals? they are usually fab, and i'm sure they would be safe... but thought i would check so i can legitimately say i have checked with a midwife before i try to go and get some!!

thanks!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sure they are ok, as things like vicks and olbas oil are, but I'll pass you on to the pharmacist just to make sure,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Should be fine as you are only inhaling them  Why wouldn't they let you have strepsils 

Maz x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Who knows!!! They said that the only thing they could let me have without the ok from my midwife or gp was paracetamol.....


however, i did manage to get some menthol crystals and I didn't mention i was pg (even tho it's fairly obvious!! ) and they didn't comment....


----------

